
You’re Overpaying for Drugs and Your Pharmacist Can’t Tell You - jstewartmobile
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-24/sworn-to-secrecy-drugstores-stay-silent-as-customers-overpay
======
xsmasher
> Pusey’s contracts [...] bar him from volunteering the fact that for many
> cheap, generic medicines, co-pays sometimes are more expensive than if
> patients simply pay out of pocket and bypass insurance

Can they give the correct information if asked?

It sounds like some patient education could help - a list of questions to ask,
like "is there a generic equivalent to this drug?"

------
sjg007
Nice. Amazing the amount of asymmetric information. Makes me want to use an
independent pharmacy or someplace like Costco. Or a way to price shop. Copays
basically are a two way street. Sometimes good for you and other times better
for the company.

